# Ghost type



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

Setting up my proto type home made mirrored blind, spray adhesive survival blanket Mylar onto a piece of Luan. Angle it down and it works pretty good!
I don't know why the one is sideways!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

That is sooooo cool!


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks, had to keep working it as I smoothed out the air bubbles.
Going to cut 34" panels and glue the Mylar to it, paint the backside black and glue burlap across the backside to hinge the three panels together.
Then I'll bend some pipe up to hold them at a slight angle down ward to reflect the ground.
I'll be trying it for spring turkey


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

thats really neat


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

That is good. That is extremely helpful. Thanks. GB


----------



## Grape Ape (Oct 28, 2008)

Excellent idea simple yet does the job.


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*oldmission Impossible*

I do not know if any remembers the old mission impossible series? Some times when they would want to hide someone or something in a room the would have them hide under a table.

Then use mylar or reflectorised plastic sheeting to create the same effect as theese blinds in the prior post.

Just thought I would bring it up, the show has lots of cool tricks.!!!

Cat


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I maybe question if birds and animals would see it the same as humans. But it sure would be good for concealing from humans.


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

Google ghost blind and watch the you tube vids, works well.
There is one where a guy holds one in front of him and walks up to turkeys in a field.


----------



## americasfuture (Jan 2, 2013)

Have u seen the portable bug out shelter made by the rocket city ******** crew? Bet u could incorporate some of thier ideas into your shelter


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

americasfuture said:


> Have u seen the portable bug out shelter made by the rocket city ******** crew? Bet u could incorporate some of thier ideas into your shelter


Never have seen the show


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

hiwall said:


> I maybe question if birds and animals would see it the same as humans. But it sure would be good for concealing from humans.


I had a bird land on a tree branch in front of it and look at itself till I spooked it away, had a squirrel come up and chatter at itself.
I think the value of it is deer would only see the same shapes as its surroundings, drawing them into the 30-40 yard range is shoot able all day!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

fondini said:


> I had a bird land on a tree branch in front of it and look at itself till I spooked it away, had a squirrel come up and chatter at itself.
> I think the value of it is deer would only see the same shapes as its surroundings, drawing them into the 30-40 yard range is shoot able all day!


OK. I'm sold! One more use for those space blankets.


----------

